# Genetic Modification, Coming to a Chicken Near You



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Genetic Modification, Coming to a Chicken Near You



> Male chickens, or roosters, are often an undesirable acquisition. Since they do not lay eggs and can be quite aggressive, many producers would rather not deal with having more than one around. Because of this, there are many roosters sentenced to death every year. The means by which this is done can be quite awful and terribly painful for the roosters, which are usually killed around a day or so old, as soon are they are sexed.
> 
> It is unfortunate to be born male if you are a chicken. Since...


Read more about this article here...


----------

